# Dicodes Mods etc



## Rob Fisher

I really enjoy the Dani Mini's for their comfort and resilience to damage from hand sweat and general usage... while the Dicodes chipset takes some getting used to it performs really well and I added a Dani 25 Tube mod and a Dani21700 recently... and today the last in the series for me is the 26650 version called the Number 6... it arrived today along with the special charger for the Dicodes rang of mods... Dani's have two contact points at the bottom of the mods and dropping them into the charger does the job!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 11 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Omg the first day I joined this forum I did not sleep that night as everyone said Im going to burn my house down if I charge my batteries inside the mod.
Hope you have a good night Rob

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Omg the first day I joined this forum I did not sleep that night as everyone said Im going to burn my house down if I charge my batteries inside the mod.
> Hope you have a good night Rob



That urban legend comes from the old days! In fact, the DNA's and Dicodes are made for charging!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Christos

I have tried all the chips available and I am super exited to try what is possibly the most advanced chip on the planet. Over-engineered possibly but the specs are amazing. 80w chipset and can push 12 volts off a single 18650...
The Dani mini is one sexy device!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Awesome!!!

Love it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Beautiful mods. But ill admire from a far. Way out of my budget.
Just love those charging pads

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani 25 with OG Leather sleeve!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Jet Jungle (21700) and the Black Dvarw DL . And for those of you that have no idea who Jet Jungle is... he dressed all in black!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## GregF



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Red on Charge! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Dani Red on Charge! Bazinga!
> View attachment 158061


Why arent you plugging it in to get the full 2A charging?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Why arent you plugging it in to get the full 2A charging?



Because I always think low and slow is better for batteries.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Because I always think low and slow is better for batteries.


Quite the romantic

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## BigMeow

Hey everyone,

Just my 2 cents. Got my Dani mini early in September 18. And it’s been an absolute tank so far.

Now, iv only been vaping since Dec 17 & my quest has always been to find a setup that works & hardly ever fails. 

To date i’ve found that this is the most resilient & forgiving mod I’ve used so far. The menu is comprehensive. You can tinker a lot to find settings that suit you. There’s even what I consider “dumbo” mode - locking everything but power?

If this mod holds out past March I’m definitely getting another...then probably another after that. They are just that reliable...feel good in hand too.

I know that most of you are seasoned vapers by I just have to say, from a noob, this thing does what it says on the box and more. Furthermore the durability surpasses anything else I’ve tried.

Anyway that’s it from me.

Vape on, vape free




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

@BigMeow you are 100% correct... despite me having a really good collection of high-end gear I find myself reaching for my Dani Mini's most of the time because no matter how much use they get they still look brand new.

My Stab Wood mods need a lot of maintenance as do the Juma Mods to a lesser degree... they are affected by being held in the hand and the hand sweat damages the finish... the Dani Mini's seem impervious to juice, hand sweat and everything else thrown at them. And the bonus is they work really well, have great battery life and for me one of the biggest things is they are so comfortable in the hand!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

My go-to 24/7 mods are the Dani Mini's. I love my fancy Solar Storms and others but the Dani Mini's are just great for everyday use and no matter how much I use them they look brand new! Chicken Dinner!

Here is Dani Blue with my favourite Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> My go-to 24/7 mods are the Dani Mini's. I love my fancy Solar Storms and others but the Dani Mini's are just great for everyday use and no matter how much I use them they look brand new! Chicken Dinner!
> 
> Here is Dani Blue with my favourite Dvarw DL!
> View attachment 158723


I concur. And now need a red mini!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> My go-to 24/7 mods are the Dani Mini's. I love my fancy Solar Storms and others but the Dani Mini's are just great for everyday use and no matter how much I use them they look brand new! Chicken Dinner!
> 
> Here is Dani Blue with my favourite Dvarw DL!
> View attachment 158723



Man @Rob Fisher - that blue Dani mod is just gorgeous
Love it!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> View attachment 158763



Wow @Christos - !!!
Lovely

Great photo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Rob Fisher said:


> My go-to 24/7 mods are the Dani Mini's. I love my fancy Solar Storms and others but the Dani Mini's are just great for everyday use and no matter how much I use them they look brand new! Chicken Dinner!
> 
> Here is Dani Blue with my favourite Dvarw DL!
> View attachment 158723


Rob I have to agree with you on this one, hands down one of the nicest vape setups around.

And while it is a High End setup it is not unobtainable for the average joy with a little saving, it is money so well spent.

The hardest part is deciding which colour Dani Mini to buy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Dvarw Army got another two mods to be driven with. Dani Mini Titan and Purple!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

No way @Rob Fisher !!!!
That's just awesome

Is the titan also a mini like the blue and purple?
Or is it a different one?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> No way @Rob Fisher !!!!
> That's just awesome
> 
> Is the titan also a mini like the blue and purple?
> Or is it a different one?



Yes Hi Ho @Silver they are both Mini's... the Mini is so comfortable in the hand!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CaliGuy

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes Hi Ho @Silver they are both Mini's... the Mini is so comfortable in the hand!



Rob you need 2 more hands to hold onto your 4 Dani Mini’s 

Titan and Purple look Chicken Dinner!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

All the Dani's awaiting the Dvarw PitStop to be finished!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

That looks so classy @Rob Fisher !
Stunning

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Anyone wanting a Dani Mini in the near future there is a Group Buy on the go...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/dani-mini-group-buy.t58322/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## oSuSkIo

I want to ask a battery related question here, Where can I get a decent battery for the incoming Dani’s because on my solar I use a Sony VTC5 (if I recall correctly) and well the battery life is not really that amazing. 
If possible can I get it in SA. (This might be a tall order)

(If this is in the wrong thread just move or delete the post)


----------



## Rob Fisher

oSuSkIo said:


> I want to ask a battery related question here, Where can I get a decent battery for the incoming Dani’s because on my solar I use a Sony VTC5 (if I recall correctly) and well the battery life is not really that amazing.
> If possible can I get it in SA. (This might be a tall order)
> 
> (If this is in the wrong thread just move or delete the post)



I'm getting good battery life from my eFest and Golisi's. But they are near impossible to find in SA... best pop a request in the "Who has Stock" thread. I just don't understand why Vendors in SA don't bring these batteries in.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## oSuSkIo

Those efests are what I’m m after but when I received news of a local vendor who stocked them they were sold out almost immediately.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Rob Fisher said:


> Anyone wanting a Dani Mini in the near future there is a Group Buy on the go...
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/dani-mini-group-buy.t58322/
> 
> View attachment 163199


Those mods with matching drip tips look so good uncle rob u can pull it off any day

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Didn’t have too many background options waiting at the cop shop earlier today. At least had the Dani Dvarw combo to keep me company and it was GREAT.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Man these Danis are gorgeous

@Christos - the background of the keyboard looks great in that photo with the Blue Dani!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Man these Danis are gorgeous
> 
> @Christos - the background of the keyboard looks great in that photo with the Blue Dani!


Trying to match all my RGB to blue is difficult without changing my settings

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cornelius

CaliGuy said:


> Didn’t have too many background options waiting at the cop shop earlier today. At least had the Dani Dvarw combo to keep me company and it was GREAT.
> 
> View attachment 166622



Cop shop ?? You ok uncle?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just a heads up for those that have seen the new Silver Dani Mini and want one! There is stock on it's way to Creme de Vape!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## X-Calibre786

Ever since I saw Uncle @Rob Fisher 's Dani 25, I want one. I have a thing for the regulated tube mods and that Dani 25 is absolutely gorgeous. Sadly, I don't think I'll be able to afford one soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Rob Fisher said:


> Just a heads up for those that have seen the new Silver Dani Mini and want one! There is stock on it's way to Creme de Vape!
> View attachment 168627



All Dicodes needs to do now is a Dani in Silver and White, only because I really want a nice White Mod

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Useful cheat for all the Dani Mini owners, to prevent Atty Rash on the 510 part of the Mod you can use a 21700 or 20700 battery insulator as a mod protector. I found some at Vapers Corner (R5 each) that are stickers and it works perfectly with almost zero gap between the Atty and Mod.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

For those of you that have been holding out for the Blue, Silver, Titan Grey and purple Dani 21700's they are now in stock at Creme de Vape! Bazinga!

https://www.cremedevape.com/Dicodes...s79MYrss1CQ2OgOlqOQAOKsm50u5MlpFU_QQx8byk2LCw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asterix

Rob Fisher said:


> For those of you that have been holding out for the Blue, Silver, Titan Grey and purple Dani 21700's they are now in stock at Creme de Vape! Bazinga!
> 
> https://www.cremedevape.com/Dicodes...s79MYrss1CQ2OgOlqOQAOKsm50u5MlpFU_QQx8byk2LCw
> View attachment 177902


Thanks Rob! Told my wife that my Christmas and birthday presents would be covered for a year or two, but just got “the look”! So, guess I’ll have to continue saving.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Fartumbo

X-Calibre786 said:


> Ever since I saw Uncle @Rob Fisher 's Dani 25, I want one. I have a thing for the regulated tube mods and that Dani 25 is absolutely gorgeous. Sadly, I don't think I'll be able to afford one soon.


Well, I am still learning, so what I can tell about dani 25. Well it is perfect, I was told that it will drain battery fast, so I bought 4 samsung 30t 21700, but maybe because I vape mtl, one battery lasts almost all day. There is no way to find something bad about it. I can not compare it to any other device, because I do not have any other mod, so I only have dani 25 and squape n duro mtl. Only two bad things I can tell, it is a tube mode, and it is like cursed mode, it always wants to fall down, there is no chance that it will stay upright on its own, maybe for some time, but it will fall, like it wants to fall down, second thing is one button ( for me it is perfect ) well it takes time to learn it, but it does not take to long to learn it, it is simple, and when you made setup, adjust TC, power for tc, that is it, no need to enter menu and roll it, only when you recoil, and my opinion is there should only be one button, there is no need for other buttons, well maybe because I am obsessed with minimalistic things, it is perfect, it is so good that I am already thinking how to save money for another dani 25 and another squape n duro mtl

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I was a bit worried because Dani Red's fire button was getting stuck on... there was some panic and then I got some advice from the good people in the Dicodes Facebook Group. I took it apart and you can clearly see the build-up of gunk! I cleaned the buttons with Surgical sports and then sunlight dishwashing liquid... happy days... Dani Red is operational again! Bazinga!


----------



## Rob Fisher

I was asked to video taking the Dani Mini apart. Here it is...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis

How much is a Dani Mini? I would be cra**ing myself taking it apart!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Timwis said:


> How much is a Dani Mini? I would be cra**ing myself taking it apart!



£177.46 plus Vat for you and delivery.

I had to take it apart because the fire button was getting stuck from the gunk build up.


----------



## Timwis

Rob Fisher said:


> £177.46 plus Vat for you and delivery.
> 
> I had to take it apart because the fire button was getting stuck from the gunk build up.


Surely those £140 Dvarw's aren't colanders lol. Any atty i use that leaks onto my mod is an atty that doesn't get used again.

So it's Dvarw's owners that have been stock piling toilet roll so i soon won't have any to use on my backside lol.

So looking at around £230 all in, that would beat my £180 for my rebel DNA250C and that nearly cost a divorce! If i had no one to answer to i really would be very tempted, heard they just go on forever? very reliable!


----------



## Rob Fisher

It’s not from Atties leaking. It’s from a lot of usage with hand sweat and general dirt build up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And yes they are very reliable workhorses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

Rob Fisher said:


> It’s not from Atties leaking. It’s from a lot of usage with hand sweat and general dirt build up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh sorry, i assumed it was the same as your Red Dani's sticky fire button which you confirmed to @Silver e-liquid was the reason.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Timwis said:


> Oh sorry, i assumed it was the same as your Red Dani's sticky fire button which you confirmed to @Silver e-liquid was the reason.



Oh it could well have contributed to the build-up.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini Red and Blue with Dvarw DL's ready to have juice added!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini Sleeves now available in SA! Well will be shortly! Here are the prototype made from me by Brent from Bearded Viking Customs! Bazning!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11 | Informative 1


----------



## Marcelle Brand

That looks really nice Uncle @Rob Fisher! I would be interested in sleeves for the 21700, do you know if there is any plans for them in the near future?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Marcelle Brand said:


> That looks really nice Uncle @Rob Fisher! I would be interested in sleeves for the 21700, do you know if there is any plans for them in the near future?



I'm sure he will at some time. He is just seeing how things go with the Mini.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marcelle Brand

, thx Uncle @Rob Fisher. Will be keeping an eye out for them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amy

That is so cool @Rob Fisher I will definitely also be on the 21700 wagon for one for me in purple.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BubiSparks

I'll take two 21700's if they become available

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Wow @Rob Fisher , that sounds so cool
But forgive me, I don’t actually know what I’m looking at
Are the sleeves transparent? Or do they have a pattern on them?
What are they made of? Is it silicon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Wow @Rob Fisher , that sounds so cool
> But forgive me, I don’t actually know what I’m looking at
> Are the sleeves transparent? Or do they have a pattern on them?
> What are they made of? Is it silicon?


Yes transparent to a degree and made from resin.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes transparent to a degree and made from resin.



Thanks Rob
That sounds great!
They look very good

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## bokste

Rob Fisher said:


> Dani Mini Sleeves now available in SA! Well will be shortly! Here are the prototype made from me by Brent from Bearded Viking Customs! Bazning!
> View attachment 198331
> View attachment 198332
> View attachment 198333
> View attachment 198334
> View attachment 198335


Hi Rob,greeting here from Mosselbay. Hope you are doing well ? I just joined up,so i'm a new member here. Just love all your pretty vapes that you have. Greetings Stephen Fouche

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

bokste said:


> Hi Rob,greeting here from Mosselbay. Hope you are doing well ? I just joined up,so i'm a new member here. Just love all your pretty vapes that you have. Greetings Stephen Fouche



Welcome to the forum @bokste 
Enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

bokste said:


> Hi Rob,greeting here from Mosselbay. Hope you are doing well ? I just joined up,so i'm a new member here. Just love all your pretty vapes that you have. Greetings Stephen Fouche



Hi @bokste! Thanks for the kind words and welcome aboard!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The white resin sleeve had a mark or two on them so I decided to polish it with a fine nail polish sponge and it worked well. I also polished the new white buttons I got recently. And I smoothed the buttonholes a little with my Dremel. Dani White in all its glory! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9 | Useful 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Rob Fisher said:


> The white resin sleeve had a mark or two on them so I decided to polish it with a fine nail polish sponge and it worked well. I also polished the new white buttons I got recently. And I smoothed the buttonholes a little with my Dremel. Dani White in all its glory! Bazinga!
> View attachment 209350
> View attachment 209351
> View attachment 209352
> View attachment 209353
> View attachment 209354


It looks awesome.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I bought some of those little sponges the nail ladies use to polish nails. Works well to polish wood, resin and even stainless steel. I did the white Dani Mini sleeve and just did the 21700 sleeve. I also used the Dremel to open the buttonholes a little because the buttons were a dash tight. So the sleeve is now shiny and the buttons are not sticky.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## THE REAPER

Rob Fisher said:


> I bought some of those little sponges the nail ladies use to polish nails. Works well to polish wood, resin and even stainless steel. I did the white Dani Mini sleeve and just did the 21700 sleeve. I also used the Dremel to open the buttonholes a little because the buttons were a dash tight. So the sleeve is now shiny and the buttons are not sticky.
> View attachment 209893
> View attachment 209894
> View attachment 209895


Back to silver buttons again its so shiney looks like pearl. And BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Rob Fisher

THE REAPER said:


> Back to silver buttons again its so shiney looks like pearl.



The white buttons are on the Dani Mini... only got one set of the white buttons so the Dani 21700 stays with silver.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Rob Fisher said:


> The white buttons are on the Dani Mini... only got one set of the white buttons so the Dani 21700 stays with silver.



Personally I like the contrast with the silver buttons more than the white buttons. This setup looks very sleek!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## THE REAPER

Rob Fisher said:


> The white buttons are on the Dani Mini... only got one set of the white buttons so the Dani 21700 stays with silver.


Either way looks good but i get it the white and silver buttons are for people like me who cant tell the difrence lol now i can white is mini silver is 21700 lol .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani 21700 maintenance. One of the only negatives with Dani's is the fact that gunk builds up on the buttons and they start to stick... not so much with the original metal sleeve but especially the resin ones. So it was a maintenance day for one of the Dani's. Battery cap, buttons and metal bits polished with Mothers Mag and Aluminium polish and the resin sleeve shined up using nail polishing sponges.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Dani 21700 is my workhorse on the boat. But cleaning and polishing is a must because the buttons sure do gunk up. It is paired with a Dvarw DL and a 15ml bottle of juice for a top-up during the day. The battery lasts the whole day fishing and vaping. From 4am to 5pm. When I get in the car to drive home a fresh Dvarw DL and a Dani Mini keeps me company!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## RayDeny

Man down, Man down.
Daily driver down.
Note to self pocket in scooter dose not hold mod when going over bumps. After a tumble at 90Km/h onto the tarmac there are some battle wounds but the Dani still works 100%. Lost a drip tip but that’s minor.
And yes before the giggles start, scooter is the best way to get around Bali.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance

RayDeny said:


> Man down, Man down.
> Daily driver down.
> Note to self pocket in scooter dose not hold mod when going over bumps. After a tumble at 90Km/h onto the tarmac there are some battle wounds but the Dani still works 100%. Lost a drip tip but that’s minor.
> And yes before the giggles start, scooter is the best way to get around Bali.
> 
> View attachment 234117
> 
> View attachment 234119
> 
> View attachment 234118


What are you doing at that speed on a scooter!? Glad to hear you survived with little damage.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

RayDeny said:


> Man down, Man down.
> Daily driver down.
> Note to self pocket in scooter dose not hold mod when going over bumps. After a tumble at 90Km/h onto the tarmac there are some battle wounds but the Dani still works 100%. Lost a drip tip but that’s minor.
> And yes before the giggles start, scooter is the best way to get around Bali.
> 
> View attachment 234117
> 
> View attachment 234119
> 
> View attachment 234118


Glad you’ and your setup are safe mate!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bummer @RayDeny! Sorry about that! But glad you are ok...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

RayDeny said:


> Man down, Man down.
> Daily driver down.
> Note to self pocket in scooter dose not hold mod when going over bumps. After a tumble at 90Km/h onto the tarmac there are some battle wounds but the Dani still works 100%. Lost a drip tip but that’s minor.
> And yes before the giggles start, scooter is the best way to get around Bali.
> 
> View attachment 234117
> 
> View attachment 234119
> 
> View attachment 234118



How much tears fell next to the mod?!?!?! 

Glad its still going strong though!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

For you Dani fans *Orange *has now become available at Creme de Vape in the UK!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stranger

@RayDeny 

Sorry to hear man, no tumble is a good one. Sending good thoughts and white light.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

@RayDeny - Happy to hear the mod survived the tumble.

BUT DAMN! No one is commenting on the glass that survived?!  THAT'S IMPRESSIVE!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------

